# Microsoft Certification for .NET (ASP, DB)?



## SquirrelNet (Apr 12, 2002)

I had my first experience with ASP about a year ago while prototyping enterprise software for a large software company. Back then I developed on NT.

But now that I'm out on my own again and have decided to align myself with Microsoft platforms, I notice most bookshelves are filled with .NET books rather than NT books. That being the case, I have two general questions:

:alienmorp Of the contract-based work going on, how much is .NET in nature vs. Win2000 vs. NT?

:alienmorp Does Microsoft have any certification specific to ASP or SQL2000? I'm aware of the network admin certification for .NET but not of any other certification.

Thanks,
SquirrelNet


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

From my understanding .NET is a way to distribute programs from a centeralized location. I think its more of a programing thing. But I'm really not sure. 

I have sent a e-mail to someone I know that programs heavly in ASP and MSSQL. I hope to hear back from her soon.


----------

